# Outlook 2002/Vista Issue



## johnkaracalidis (Jul 8, 2007)

I recently got a new PC from dell that came loaded with Vista Home Basic. I have a previous version of Office XP that I loaded on and everything works fine except Outlook. When I set up my email accounts (I have done a million times before) I type in all of my user information and email address and password as well as the servers. I also check to have my password saved. Once completed, everything works perfect.

The issue occurs when I shut down outlook and re-open it. When a send/receive takes place, I get an annoying Network Password pop-up that shows me the server name as well as my user ID and a blank password. Ill enter the password and it will fail my send receive. When I go into my account settings in outlook, it doesn't show my password that I saved in the initial setup as saved.

Please help!


----------



## vistanewbie (Jul 10, 2007)

I too am having the exact same issue, i have to type in 11 passwords every time i start outlook as it will not save any passwords. Please help.


----------



## vistanewbie (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey, i have just sorted it, this works fine for me if you want to try

Right click outlook icon in quick launch
Select properties
Go to Compatability
Select check box for Windows XP (Service Pack 2)
Apply changes

Does not ask me for passwords now, hope this works for you.


----------



## Per300 (Jul 24, 2007)

A solution is to write a script to insert the password after activating OutLook

There is a solution for English OutLook 2002 for other language replace Window Title accordingly

You can get AutoIt free at www.autoitscript.com
===============================================
; AutoIt Version: 3.0
; Language: English
; Insert POP3 PassWord for OutLook 2002 under VISTA
; With VISTA, OutLook 2002 cannot save the password between sessions

;Start OutLook
Run("C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office10\OUTLOOK.EXE")
; check library path of your OutLook

;Wait for Password window
;With a different language (not english) replace the Window Title "Enter Network Password"
WinWaitActive("Enter Network Password")

;Insert Password Change "xxxxx" by your password
Send("xxxxx")

;Activate and send Enter key
;With a different language (not english) replace the Window Title "Enter Network Password"
WinActivate("Enter Network Password")
send("{tab 2}")
send("{enter}")

;Clear "Outlook Send/Receive Progress" window
;With a different language (not english) replace the Window Title "Outlook Send/Receive Progress"
WinActivate("Outlook Send/Receive Progress") 
send("{tab 6}")
send("{enter}")
;Finished


----------



## loco4olas (Jul 28, 2007)

VistaNewbie-that sounds too good to be true-and it is-wish that worked for me but it didn't.

Running Vista Business and Office XP (outlook) and have to enter passwords every time I start Outlook-I've tried the registry tweaks/actions suggested by Msoft with NO success.

Getting very frustrating-I miss XP Pro!!!!!!!!!!!

Loco


----------



## LeroyPK (Jul 17, 2007)

I too have tried vistanewbie's suggestion as well as MicroSoft's "solution" to no avail on the same issue. Perhaps SOMEONE at Microsoft reads these blogs and will suggest that it isn't a good idea to purturb loyal customers when new products come out?


----------



## Freeshoulders (Aug 20, 2007)

Bumping. I just got my new machine on Friday - with Vista  - and I have the same problem. What a royal pain. Even after I get it to send/receive, it conks out after awhile.

Vista keeps me from loading older Adobe software, too. What a disappointment.

If anyone has a solution to this Outlook problem, I would GREATLY appreciate if you would post.

Thank you.

Nancy


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

LeroyPK said:


> I too have tried vistanewbie's suggestion as well as * MicroSoft's "solution" * to no avail on the same issue. Perhaps SOMEONE at Microsoft reads these blogs and will suggest that it isn't a good idea to purturb loyal customers when new products come out?


Leroy could you post which solution of MS you tried ?

Please take a look at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290684 - Save password setting not retained in Outlook or Outlook Express

Look for the section that mentions fixing the issue in Win Xp. You can apply this to Win Vista cuz it is more or less the same. I have done it before.

Yes someone from Microsoft does check leading forums like this one. So keep posting your issues and they will take notice. Vista is at its infancy, and it will mature as a good OS in a while.


----------



## Freeshoulders (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, Krash, for your help. I went to the MS page and saw no reference to editing the registry in Vista, so I'm staying away from it. I don't want to screw things up when I've spent the last two week buying and setting up two new laptops (I returned the ACER, which gave me a lot of trouble and I'm now much happier with my Toshiba, which has the added and unexpected benefit of less glare on the screen).

Late last night I switched to Windows Mail (the Vista replacement for Outlook Express) and it holds the password just fine. Not sure how much functionality I'll lose with Mail vs. Outlook, but it's fine for now. I'm not on an Exchange Server so I don't use Outlook's calendaring (my small company now uses Google's shared calendaring system).

Looks like Mail may have more functionality than Express, so this may be a good option for me.

Thanks again.

Nancy


----------



## scheebe (Sep 20, 2007)

Per300 .... Never a good idea to store passwords in clear text in any file on your computer. The line in the script: 
;Insert Password Change "xxxxx" by your password
Send("xxxxx")

Is not good. Best to avoid this option at all costs guys


----------



## George0150 (Sep 23, 2007)

You have to send the "S" to get the check mark to remember and enter the password in the account. 

WinActivate("Enter Network Password")
send("{tab 1}")
Send("S")
Send("{tab 1}")
send("{enter}")


----------



## Eddie718 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Here's what i did-
* (and i found this on another forum after lots of digging, so i can't take all the credit), but you can still thank me though for posting it where you found it. I just wanted to post it a couple times to do my due diligence in helping others before they went bald like me, but anyways. here it goes:

*The problem-*
Every time you open up Outlook and check mail on Vista, it prompts you with an annoying password box, 1 for every email account.. some people have more than one email so they get really annoyed.

*The Solution-*
Don't Close Outlook

*The Problem with that-*
an annoying bar on the bottom

*The Solution- *
Make Outlook 2002 minimize to the system icon tray

*How-*
1.click- [Start]
2.search- [Regedit]
3.open up the registry editor.
4. find the Registry Key folder: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Outlook\Preferences
5.ricgt click the blank space on the right side (value area) 
6. select 'new' then select 'DWORD'
7. give it the Value Name: 'MinToTray'
8. double click the name and change the Settings for Value Data: [0 = Disabled / 1 = Enabled] (you want to set this, or make sure its set to, 1)
Exit Registry and Reboot. I didn't have to reboot, but i did anyways.

so you should have a value that looks like this
(name) MinToTray ( with a data value of) 0x00000001 (1)

in the:
(HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\10.0\Outlook\Preferences)
folder of your registry.

It's really simple, and nothing to be afraid of if you know how to read the folders, you're not deleting or changing anything, just adding something. but if you're unsure about it, don't do it. 
*
You don't want to see the icon in the system tray either?*
right click the bottom task bar and select 'properties', then click on the 'notification area' tab, click on 'customize' and look for the outlook icon on the drop down menu, click where it says 'hide on inactive' and select 'hide'.

there ya go.. 
yea yea, if you turn your computer off between uses it's not going to help a whole lot, but if you take advantage of the 'sleep' feature, no more annoying prompts.. and...

*to take it one further,* 
you can set outlook up to "check for new messages" on a set time interval, (mines set at 3 mins), and, theres a setting so it will alert you when you have a new message with a pop up box.
*
The only problem/s that i've had so far is-*

*1- *if you click and open outlook by using a different shortcut rather than the one that is running in the 'notification/background programs area' on the taskbar, it will open a second outlook program, and you will have 2 icons running the bottom right, and if you had the first one set to 'hide', the second one will be back to the default setting of 'hide when inactive'. so make sure you close the one you want, and if you don't, go back and change the setting. last advice, "delete your shortcut icons for outlook so you dont accidently open up a new one. and if you ever restart your computer or close it on accident, go through the start menu and open the folder and start er' back up.

2- If you click the X (close) in the upper right corner, it will close the program, even out of the bottom right, make sure you only click the _ (minimize) button in the upper right corner if you don't want it to close. 
(it minimizes to the bottom right when you click the minimize button, not the close button)

*note*
which i'd rather have it minimize when i click close, and close it out by right clicking it in the bottom and celecting close from a menu, so if anyone knows/has a simple solution for that, shoot me an email [email protected]

*Why Do I Favor This Solution So Much-*
my phone syncs with outlook, and this is the version of outlook that came with my tmobile mda - whenever i load contacts or appointments, or to-do's or write email even on my phone or on my pc through outlook, they all get synced together. but outlook has to be open for the mail to sync (which is important to me, because if my mail doesnt sync, any mail that i wrote on my phone and pushed send, is sitting in the outlook box on my phone waiting for the bluetooth signal from my laptop to send through my computer. as well as appointment and calendar reminders won't pop up and alert me on the computer if outlook isn't open or running in the background. so by the time you open outlook up, who knows, you could already be late.

-keeps your passwords safe

-no "krazy" editing of the registry
*
Hope this helps you- (shame on microsoft)
* if it does, post it in another forum about the same topic without a better (in your opinion) solution

i also accept cash donations btw


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Eddie thanks a bunch for digging this thread up from down under and attaching your valuable suggestions.

Would like to add one important thing here. As much as the sleep freature or the hibernate option is helpful in cutting down time taken to get started with work, repeated usage of this option, prevents the operating system from performing some important clean up tasks which are performed during a machine shut down. This is another reason why its always recommended to shut down Windows and not just cold power down using the switch.

This also allows the OS to install the updates that were downloaded when the machine is shut down correctly. Without these, you might end up with fewer hairs than you are left with now *joking*. So while its ok to use the sleep mode, please do ensure that the computer is shut down and rebooted from time to time, just the way unwind over a weekend.

Cheers and once again, thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Eddie718 (Sep 1, 2008)

I noticed this thread was dead for awhile, but it was still one of the first ones google brought up for me when i searched "outlook vista password problem" or something like that. 

i figured if i found your thread on the subject, someone else might. 

again, i hope people like my(this) solution as much as i do.. the only thing that could make me happier is.. not having to "type in my passwords for each email account" every time outlook restarts!

microsofts support on this matter... :down:

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------

